# Bubsy: The Woolies Strike Back Coming to PS4/PC



## The Catboy (Jun 8, 2017)

How am I not shocked to see you be on top of this news?
I am going to try it out because I love the OP so much


----------



## Meteor7 (Jun 8, 2017)

Oh, WHAT?  Okay, whatever; you do you, Accolade. A PS4 bubsy game... wow.


----------



## skawo (Jun 8, 2017)

It looks floaty and slow.

Which, I guess _is the point_, but it just looks off looking at the trailer, honestly.


----------



## TVL (Jun 8, 2017)

How is this possible. Reminded me of a game I got with my Frosties cereal sometime in the early 2000s.


----------



## SilverWah (Jun 8, 2017)

We don't deserve this.


----------



## RustInPeace (Jun 8, 2017)

Stop bullshitting, this is a lie.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 8, 2017)

That company still exist? O_O

Well I mean there no xbox game (Not that i have one) But is interesting to say the least.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 8, 2017)

I
CAN'T
BELIVE..
THIS GAME IS A JOKE HOW THEY MADE A NEW ONE?


----------



## mizorechan (Jun 8, 2017)

This game along with Clayfighters sucked pretty hard in the 90s.


----------



## smilodon (Jun 8, 2017)

Memes are now a valid reason to make a follow up to one of the worst game ever made.

What a time to be alive...


----------



## CeeDee (Jun 8, 2017)

I don't think the shiny 3D assets fit to well with Bubsy. Should've stuck with pixel art.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 8, 2017)

"What could possibly go wrong?"


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 8, 2017)

The gameplay looks really REALLY slow. Who the hell was this made for?


----------



## Stephano (Jun 8, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The gameplay looks really REALLY slow. Who the hell was this made for?


Jontron comes to mind...


----------



## bi388 (Jun 8, 2017)

Reminds me, I really want to pick up a ps1 copy of busy 3d along with sonic 06 for 360. Not /s, I'm actually just a massocist and enjoy playing them.


----------



## duffmmann (Jun 8, 2017)

I can't think of a series being resurrected that I'd care less about.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 8, 2017)

Stephano said:


> Jontron comes to mind...


He likes Bubsy?


----------



## Boured (Jun 8, 2017)

WHAT COULD POSSIBLY GO WRONG?!


----------



## DarthDub (Jun 8, 2017)

This will probably be the only good game in the series.


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 8, 2017)

Ooo, looks interesting, definitely looking forward to it on my PC.


----------



## Stephano (Jun 8, 2017)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> He likes Bubsy?


He did a funny review of the games a while back. He hated them.


----------



## rileysrjay (Jun 8, 2017)

Watch, this new game will get bundled with a remastered version of bubsy 3d. I'm calling it.


----------



## LuxerWap (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm excited for this game. Yaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## H1B1Esquire (Jun 8, 2017)

So...where's Gex, Earthworm Jim, Mystical Ninja Goemon, and a Battletoads redux?


----------



## TheDarkGreninja (Jun 8, 2017)

H1B1Esquire said:


> So...where's Gex, Earthworm Jim, Mystical Ninja Goemon, and a Battletoads redux?


Oh man, I'd love a new Gex.


----------



## Deleted-379826 (Jun 8, 2017)

Woah, this is pretty awesome! I hope it's good but the trailer is giving me the wrong idea, I dislike this weird 3d art style and as mentioned before, it does look pretty slow.


----------



## Pluupy (Jun 8, 2017)

No one asked for this and yet here it is.


----------



## TobiasAmaranth (Jun 8, 2017)

Looks like a reskinned Gianna. I mean, yes, it's by the same people, but it looks like it uses some of the same assets and the same engine. Games done cheap  Which I guess is okay..?


----------



## jumpman17 (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm pretty sure I have a Bubsy game for Genesis somewhere around here. Bought it for a quarter or something at a garage sale. They had 2 games, both without a box and the cartridge sticker ripped off. 2 mystery buys. One was a Bubsy game and the other was Battleship. I played Bubsy once and that was enough for me.


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 8, 2017)

The fact that @Bubsy Bobcat herself reported this makes it even better.


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Jun 8, 2017)

Pluupy said:


> No one asked for this and yet here it is.


Like Pokkén.


----------



## Jacklack3 (Jun 8, 2017)

*WHAT COULD POSSIBLY GO WRONG!?*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Jun 8, 2017)

If there's a Linux build I'll actually get this.


----------



## LukeHasAWii (Jun 8, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> That company still exist? O_O
> 
> Well I mean there no xbox game (Not that i have one) But is interesting to say the least.


Kinda dissapointing but whatever, I don't see how it will sell well anyway


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jun 8, 2017)

LukeHasAWii said:


> Kinda dissapointing but whatever, I don't see how it will sell well anyway


Umm okay.


----------



## the_randomizer (Jun 9, 2017)

Hey, a real Bubsy 3D game


----------



## BlueFox gui (Jun 9, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Hey, a real Bubsy 3D game


tsk tsk tsk
2.5D


----------



## Naridar (Jun 9, 2017)

Screw this, I WANT CROC 3!


----------



## GhostLatte (Jun 9, 2017)

You've gotta be kitten me. Oh this is just fucking purrfect. Just pawsitively wonderful. I'm severely concerned for the state of the games industry at this point. Honestly, games were going to shit and got called out for it. But now, all it takes it some maymays and you're fucking set. Millions of sales. Well, congrats. I hope you make the meowst of it. Just make a good game you fucking pussies.


----------



## orangy57 (Jun 9, 2017)

is this what they did with the funds from the steam release of bubsy


----------



## Raylight (Jun 9, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> This will probably be the only good game in the series.


Agreed


----------



## BurningDesire (Jun 9, 2017)

oh. my. God.


----------



## Jayro (Jun 9, 2017)

Oh boy, I can hardly wait to play this floaty-looking trash with shitty collision detection all over again!


----------



## SonicCloud (Jun 9, 2017)

why.


----------



## emmanu888 (Jun 9, 2017)

Those that says its slow. Keep in mind this is using the same engine that gave us Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams and Giana Sisters: Rise of The Owlverlord and those games were quite great in my opinion.

So the new Bubsy reusing the same engine will give it the same level of gameplay that we got from Giana Sisters.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jun 9, 2017)

Hey, stay positive. It can only be better than the original, can't get worse. Modern "nostalgic gaming" crybabies keep saying that we don't get enough platformers these days - well, here you go, play your hearts out.


----------



## DKB (Jun 9, 2017)

fuck


----------



## MasterPanda (Jun 9, 2017)

HHhhhhmmmmm ..... If this piece of shit series can get a remake ... 
Maybe my favorite JRPG Grandia has a chance too!


----------



## TyBlood13 (Jun 9, 2017)

Not the game we want, but truly the one we deserve


----------



## XDel (Jun 9, 2017)

Too bad the series was never anything to write home about.


----------



## death360 (Jun 9, 2017)

Another game to skip on the list.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Jun 9, 2017)

@Bubsy Bobcat 
So, you hyped? 

I loved the original as a kid and still think it's a fun game today. I'm hopeful that this will be good as well.


----------



## matthi321 (Jun 9, 2017)

cool but should have made it an 3d platformer like the original


----------



## bi388 (Jun 9, 2017)

matthi321 said:


> cool but should have made it an 3d platformer like the original


The first 3 Bubsy games were 2d though?


----------



## Deleted User (Jun 9, 2017)

Every day we stray further from god.

My christ, WHO THOUGHT THIS WAS A GOOD IDEA!?


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 9, 2017)

what could possibly go wrong? so far everything from what i've seen


----------



## anhminh (Jun 9, 2017)

Damn it, why only PS4 and PC have masterpiece like this and Switch didn't? Nintendo should convince them to make this for Switch and 3DS as well.


----------



## Taleweaver (Jun 9, 2017)

emmanu888 said:


> Those that says its slow. Keep in mind this is using the same engine that gave us Giana Sisters: Twisted Dreams and Giana Sisters: Rise of The Owlverlord and those games were quite great in my opinion.


You beat me to it: those recent Giana sisters games are great. So much so I wonder why black island games bothered picking up one of the most infamous franchises on the planet to begin with. And on that note...accolade? They vanished off the market in 2000...are game companies now remastering former game companies too, or was that just a legal requirement to use the franchise?


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Jun 9, 2017)

WE MADE SONIC FORCES JOKES SO MUCH, HE EVEN GOT A NEW GAME





_What could *PAWSIBLY *go wrong?_


----------



## Nevermore (Jun 9, 2017)

Will this bring back uillillia to Youtube?


----------



## Subtle Demise (Jun 9, 2017)

DarthDub said:


> This will probably be the only good game in the series.


I have fond memories of Bubsy when I was a kid. It wasn't until I grew up that I found out it was almost universally hated.


----------



## Magnus87 (Jun 9, 2017)

SonicfanCEMUTesting said:


> WE MADE SONIC FORCES JOKES SO MUCH, HE EVEN GOT A NEW GAME
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SonicfanCEMUTesting (Jun 9, 2017)

Magnus87 said:


>


Guess they got inspired then.


----------



## rickwj324 (Jun 9, 2017)

Loved Bubsy on my Genesis... will pick this up for sure!!


----------



## Social_Outlaw (Jun 10, 2017)

This look like a remastered version of a PS1 game that did well lol. I sense a throwback of nostalgia in and many more things. I'm going to get this definitely, no doubt I'll give Bubsy a chance.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Jun 11, 2017)

Wonder how long for a soccer kid reboot


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jun 11, 2017)

It can be easily to port for Switch. Maybe they will. Not crazy about this game but it was existed in SNES version and disliked it. It looks better than SNES version so I can try it in the near future. Not right now, thought.


----------



## ScienceBETCH (Jun 11, 2017)

And another game skips the switch.


----------



## Futurdreamz (Jun 13, 2017)

But why would the Woolies ever attack? They are a peaceful civilization with a rich history and have recently recovered from enslavement by losers with electric probes.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Jun 13, 2017)

ScienceBETCH said:


> And another game skips the switch.


it also skipped the xbox


----------



## smileyhead (Jun 13, 2017)

Spoiler: Off-Topic






DKB said:


> fuck


 
This profile pic - custom title - message trio is perfect


----------

